# Super"Bowl 51 / halftime



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

SB 55. LV

What? Nobody else is going to talk about it this year after last year's 15 page "discussion"?



Once again -- I don't understand SuperBowl halftime shows. They confuse me.

What was that?
Who was that?
And why were they wearing jock straps as their corona masks?




Still waiting for the day they ask Metallica to perform. Of course, it won't happen. 





And for the love of all that is holy Spagnuolo: put some pressure on Brady!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't recall ever being less entertained by a half time show in my life. I think I'd even prefer the horrendous Cold Play half time over last night. It was basic and boring. I didn't know who he was before a week ago, even though I'd heard some of his music before. Music was fine, entertainment was very boring and anything but entertaining. Bring on Garth Brooks and Metallica the next two years and fix these wrongs! Then cycle between those two and Bruno Mars on a 3 year rotation.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There's a halftime show? 

I can't remember when it was when I watched a halftime show or even much of the game itself.

I even missed the streaker this year.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Afraid I'm not much help on the halftime show historically. I am usually busy in the kitchen while everyone else watches it. 

Game was interesting. The NFL has been hard for me follow lately, so I'm no expert, but I didn't see that one coming if I'm honest. I figured KC would either blow them out or it'd be very close. Always hard to bet against Brady, though.

There were some pretty questionable calls as always. I, for one, don't think they would have made the difference in the end. I do not understand for one second why KC gave TB two free timeouts at the end of the half. Why you'd want Tom Brady to have the ball in his hands for more time is beyond me. 

Anyway, I'm not the football nut I once was and I always like to see one come down to the wire, but I thought it was entertaining enough.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> SB 55. LV
> 
> What? Nobody else is going to talk about it this year after last year's 15 page "discussion"?


Did we ever determine if the guy that wanted to sue last years show for 15 trillion dollars for causing him to lose his eternal soul got anywhere in court?

As for this year, it was the usual for me. Bathroom, snacks, catch up on news, and talk to wife. I guess it was the Weeknd that performed and they were pedestrian. Whatever. Metallica performed on the late night Colbert special last night but the dillweeds at channel 2 messed up their commercial feed and we only got to hear the last half of "Sandman" and that was that. :roll:

The game was a bit of a stinker too. KC's offensive line was just too decimated by injury and the first half penalties basically ended things by halftime. The commercials largely sucked too.

Sheesh, I sound like a Debbie downer today. :-?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

So.... I have three questions that will save me some google time.

Who played?

Who won?

What was the score?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

bowgy said:


> So.... I have three questions that will save me some google time.
> 
> Who played?
> 
> ...


a couple of the patriots won by a bunch.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Cubs weren't in the Super Bowl this year so I didn't watch it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone see the outrage of people on social media, that a WHITE man won the superbowl over the other teams BLACK quarterback during BLACK HISTORY MONTH?

This world is doomed.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Halftime sucked.....
The game wasn't as good as expected......

I also was busy cooking, and taking care of the food. Grandkids running around making it hard to hear......
But, that is what it is all about for me these days 

Wouldn't trade it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh ya, I smoked a ham. 
It was fabulous.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, two years ago was rather controversial on this site, if I remember correctly. Last year was not, it just was boring.

This year? THIS year!!!??? Man, that was BANGIN! Loved it. Kendrick Lamar didn’t belong on the stage, and Fifty Cent is fiddy overweight these days. But that was an awesome show.

*and yes, I’m an expert in being fiddy overweight.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We clearly were not watching the same game.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought the halftime sucked.

But, the game was pretty good.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Isn't halftime when you go get everything done that you should of done during the game? 

I actually can't remember the last time that I even paid attention to a Super Bowl halftime show.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Halftime is all part of the experience. Life is meant to be enjoyed, ya old fart!

And this on was great!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

bowgy said:


> So.... I have three questions that will save me some google time.
> 
> Who played?
> 
> ...


Don't know.
Don't care.
No idea.

( I just stopped in looking for a trainwreck to rubberneck at)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Look at all these old men coming to a thread on a topic they claim to not care about to yell at all the kids to get off their lawn! 

“The lady doth protest too much, me thinks.”


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I like an incredibly wide range of music, but never got into rap. Its just not in my lane. As the halftime was all rap, it had no interest to me, nor the token white guy taking a knee during his performance.

IMO, the Lady Gaga halftime show was the best I can remember. It was actually football themed, and at the end she caught a football as she jumped off the stage. I liked that one.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What ever happened to the marching bands?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Same with me....never could stand rap. It's not music, and doesn't even resemble music. 
It's garbage !!

And yes, Im an old man. 
And yes, Get off my lawn 😎


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> What ever happened to the marching bands?


Thats a college thing. Has a pro team ever had a band?

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Thats a college thing. Has a pro team ever had a band?
> 
> -DallanC


No idea, but it would sure beat some of the have time shows in the last dozen years.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I like an incredibly wide range of music, but never got into rap. Its just not in my lane. As the halftime was all rap, it had no interest to me, nor the token white guy taking a knee during his performance.


You just called Eminem, one of the greatest rappers of all time, the “token white guy.” That makes me chuckle. Good stuff!

This halftime show was not for your generation, for sure. Rap isn’t for everyone. That’s okay.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> No idea, but it would sure beat some of the have time shows in the last dozen years.


How would you know? I thought you didn’t watch?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> How would you know? I thought you didn’t watch?


I read the reports on them


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> You just called Eminem, one of the greatest rappers of all time, the “token white guy.” That makes me chuckle. Good stuff!


I knew who he was. And he was the only white guy there.



> This halftime show was not for your generation, for sure. Rap isn’t for everyone. That’s okay.


Quite amusing, considering I'm the same age as some of the singers there. You are right, rap isnt for everyone... but age has nothing to do with it.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> I read the reports on them


We all believe ya critter…we do!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Quite amusing, considering I'm the same age as some of the singers there. You are right, rap isnt for everyone... but age has nothing to do with it.
> 
> -DallanC


Disagree. I think there is a clear line of demarcation based upon age when it comes to rap. That certainly doesn’t mean everyone over age X hates it and everyone under age X loves it. But more than any kind of music, rap has a clear line differentiating preference based upon age. And that’s okay!

I loved it. Critter did too, he’s just to darn stubborn to admit it because of the online persona he’s created over the years!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I can honestly say I enjoyed both the play offs and Super Bowl football this year. I can also honestly say I managed to block out both the commercials and half time show. Both were just background noise to me. I have no idea who advertised or performed.
Of course I can barely remember who was playing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can honestly say that I have never listen to any rap music and or songs. It just isn't for me, if you like it then go for it. I'm a old time country person who doesn't even like the new style country that most of the stations are playing. In my teenage years I was into heavy metal and a few other types of media but as I grew older I liked the old style songs a lot better than anything that was coming out.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

My daughter was shocked when I pointed out Dr. Dre was nearing 60 years old. And Snoop is mid 50's....


The halftime show was terrible. I saw more butt cheeks during the halftime show than I saw last time I went to the beach. And, I'm sorry, Mary J Blige doesn't exactly have a butt cheek I want to see.

I get it with Dre and Snoop. They are LA icons - even if they both belong in prison.

What bugs me is this: Metallica is also from LA. They should have been there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Additionally: The bar has been set. Now it's up to the NBA to take what they saw at the Super Bowl, and really trash it up for NBA Party Weekend.


(I'm so glad I'll be off with the family, and won't be watching NBA Party Weekend!)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Although I pretty much did what Critter claimed he did during the halftime show, what little I saw seemed OK, I suppose. I guess I'm closer to "get off my lawn" age than Nilla, but I think he is right about demographics. Every 35-45ish person I have talked to loved the show, those before and after, not so much. 

I thought the game itself was great and I was glad for a competitive, exciting contest.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> Additionally: The bar has been set. Now it's up to the NBA to take what they saw at the Super Bowl, and really trash it up for NBA Party Weekend.
> 
> 
> (I'm so glad I'll be off with the family, and won't be watching NBA Party Weekend!)


What is the NBA Party Weekend? And what does it have to do with the Super Bowl halftime show?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> What is the NBA Party Weekend? And what does it have to do with the Super Bowl halftime show?


I think the all star game is what they mean idk. I thought the half time show was good and I don’t listen to rap but those guys were the original OGs and every one knows those songs from decades ago unless you lived under a rock. Next year they should have IronMaiden


----------

